# Midi Programm Change Befehl an Vsampler schicken



## stefanbernauer (11. August 2007)

Ich will einen Midi- ProgrammChange Befehl über Visual Basic an ein anderes Programm (in meinem Fall "Vsampler") schicken. 
Bisherige (mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche) Lösungsansätze:

1. Mit Sendkeys (Cursor up und down) an VSampler schicken. Funktioniert zwar ist aber Fehleranfällig und langsam. (Da muss es doch was eleganteres geben)
2. Ich kann einen ProgrammChange Befehl an den Midi-Out Port meiner Soundkarte schicken. (über die Function midiOutShortMsg aus der "winmm.dll") Aber ich bräuchte das am Midi-In nicht am Midi-Out. 
Wenn ich nun den MidiOut mit dem MidiIn verkable, funktioniert zwar das was ich will, nur habe ich dann keinen MidiIn und keinen MidiOut mehr zur Verfügung – nicht Sinn der Sache. 
3. Ich habe mir gedacht man könnte analog über MidiInMessage aus winmm.dll vorgehen – krieg ich aber nicht hin und ich finde einfach keine Beschreibung im Web mit der man was anfangen könnte. Vielleicht ist das auch der völlig falsche Ansatz...?

Wäre wirklich dankbar für ´nen Tip – oder ´ne Adresse wo ich ´nen Tip kriegen könnte. 

Gruß, 

Stefan


----------



## The_Maegges (13. August 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einem virtuellem Midi Kabel:
http://www.hurchalla.com/Maple_driver.html

Das stellst du als Eingang in deinem VSampler ein und sendest über dein VB Programm die Befehle an dieses.

Alternativ kannst du das Midi Signal auch an den Midi Out schicken und steckst ein (echtes) Midikabel vom Midi Out deiner SK an den Midi In.


----------



## stefanbernauer (14. August 2007)

Super - funktioniert einwandfrei 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

